
Mysteries within the obvious, Language the Code for our Minds - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/02/17/mysteries-within-the-obvious-language-the-code-for-our-minds/
======
messel
Should be a fun read. And the local overrides of high level programming I
suggest is likely already implemented somewhere I haven't seen. I'm excited
about this concept though. Personalized code/meaning.

